# Toronto Bass Pro clearance



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Some ridiculous prices just went up on *old stock *bows and accessories.
Bear G2, G2XL, TRX32 bows, $99 (14 remaining as of last night)
Parker Buckhunter packages $99 (4 remaining)
Parker Extreme UL bows $199 (10 remaining)
"Carter" (Cobra) wrist releases (Cheap shot, Lockjaw) $10 - $20
Some sights, rests up to 90% off. A few other items.

I grabbed a Diamond bow for $99.


Mostly LH remaining in the $99 bows, but come by quick - these won't last long. (Sorry, I can't put anything on "hold" for more than 24 hours)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the update Stash


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Where's that guy in college that posted up he wanted to get into archery and had a budget of $100.00??!!
Those prices are insane!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hey Stash...when did the clearence start?

Andy


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Details*

Draw weights?
Draw Lengths?
Camo?
Package's?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Started on the 16th - I didn't know about it until an hour after I started work at 2pm when a customer asked me about the "$100 bows over there" and I didn't know what she was talking about. 

I've been off for the weekend, but I'll bet it's all gone by Monday morning.

I'll post on what's left in the morning (if I have time).


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

What kind of Diamond was it? I wouldnt mind getting the girlfriend started early hahah.:wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Diamond Rapture Lite - kid's bow, 20-30#, 22-24" DL

There was one more, 30-40# 26" DL on Friday...probably gone by now.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

wow


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Only about 12 bows remaining on clearance. Just a couple of left hand TRX32s at $100. A few Parker Extreme ULs at $200 in RH.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Stash said:


> Diamond Rapture Lite - kid's bow, 20-30#, 22-24" DL
> 
> There was one more, 30-40# 26" DL on Friday...probably gone by now.


damn  just perfect for the girlfriend haha.

very tempted to go there tonight but with traffic thats a no haha


----------



## Tzar (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys first post here, been lurking a little while.

Really wish I knew about this sale. I just took my hunter course this weekend and got my license, have been saving for a crossbow but for that price I would have gotten a bow instead.
Just curious, are there any crossbows on sale at all before driving down there? I'm a uni student so money is tight.

I've only had my license 2 days but its already killing me. A friend who is not a hunter has 50 acres of private farm land and bush in Niagara crawling with deer and yotes which I can hunt on but I have nothing to hunt with! 

Argggg, I need some venison, I'm sick of kraft dinner!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry, no crossbows on sale at this time. I also doubt if there will be any other similar clearance on bows at the store anytime soon - this got rid of some bows that had been in stock since the store opened 4 years ago, and there's nothing left that's that old. There have been big markdowns after Christmas the last few years, but I can't say for sure if that'll happen again.


----------

